# uh oh.



## connorh333 (Sep 24, 2012)

My mom has a kindle fire so I put jellybean on it. After a few days I started messing with rom toolbox and in ended it without letting it finish installing and everything was in this weird language. (No idea, haha) So I rebooted and now I am in a bootloop. Is there anyway to fix it. On Kindle fire utility I have adb btw. Its my mom's so I don't want her finding out so i want to fix it as soon as possible.
Thanks.


----------



## connorh333 (Sep 24, 2012)

67 views but nothing. Bump


----------

